
CL-JavaScript: add user scripting to your Common Lisp App - shawndumas
http://marijnhaverbeke.nl/cl-javascript/#
======
hsmyers
So if you write a CAD package in Lisp, your user language will be JavaScript
instead of base='C', user='Lisp'. I suppose this is progress :)

------
Shooter
This looks very interesting...we have several CL products that might benefit
from having JS as a scripting option.

I'm curious about the "clever tricks" used to overcome things viewed as
weaknesses in Lisp...any details? Thanks.

